# What is a schmup?



## airpirate545 (May 17, 2008)

I've been hearing this word often ever since I joined the community. At first it sounded bad but some "schmups" received praise and such, leaving me udderly confused. So can anyone help me understand what a schmup is?


----------



## Urza (May 17, 2008)

Shoot'em'up.


----------



## fischju (May 17, 2008)

Shoot'em up.

Gradius, Raiden, and R-Type are shmups


----------



## GrayFox Cap (May 17, 2008)

It's a "Shoot Em Up"

Normally a top view of a shooting game where you are a fighter plane/space ship/anime character on a broom shoot vertically.  Also can be done horizontally.

Examples: Raiden, R-Type, Giga Wing, Ikaruga, NanoStray, etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoot_'em_up


----------



## Orc (May 17, 2008)

SHMUP. SEIHOU!


----------

